# Housing Baby Argentine B/W Tegu?



## xReptileKidx (Jul 25, 2011)

What is the smallest enclosure I can keep a baby argentine black and white tegu?


----------



## james.w (Jul 25, 2011)

For how long??


----------



## xReptileKidx (Jul 25, 2011)

james.w said:


> For how long??


like 6 months


----------



## james.w (Jul 25, 2011)

You could prob get by with a 20L, but a 40breeder would be better.


----------



## xReptileKidx (Jul 25, 2011)

james.w said:


> You could prob get by with a 20L, but a 40breeder would be better.



I have a 50 gallon long that my red tailed boa is going to be going into soon so my tegu could go in the 20 gallon long that she is in now until I can make or buy another tank!


----------



## james.w (Jul 25, 2011)

Should be ok if setup right.


----------



## xReptileKidx (Jul 25, 2011)

james.w said:


> Should be ok if setup right.



Do you know how much 40 gallon breeders are? :huh:


----------



## james.w (Jul 25, 2011)

Not sure, I got mine on sale for $85.


----------



## xReptileKidx (Jul 25, 2011)

james.w said:


> Not sure, I got mine on sale for $85.



Thank you!!


----------



## corruptphantasm (Jul 25, 2011)

id just build your own rather than wasting money cause you'll need a bigger one anyways


----------



## Dirtydmc (Jul 25, 2011)

xReptileKidx said:


> james.w said:
> 
> 
> > Not sure, I got mine on sale for $85.
> ...



I got a 55 gallon with a stand for $40 off Craigslist.


----------



## xReptileKidx (Jul 25, 2011)

corruptphantasm said:


> id just build your own rather than wasting money cause you'll need a bigger one anyways



I am going to be building a cage I just don't have the money to right yet you can check out my designs on youtube my user name is xReptileKidx


----------



## Rhetoric (Jul 25, 2011)

Craigslist is great for aquarium style tanks. Sometimes I'll see some decent sized ones for free. You can also see if any pet stores have any spare tanks or used tanks for sale.


----------



## xReptileKidx (Jul 26, 2011)

Could I keep it in a 65 gallon Reptarium!


----------



## new2tegus (Jul 27, 2011)

That begs the good question earlier from james, for how long? If you are asking for the 6 months time frame yes, but eventually it will have to be a build to suit project.


----------



## Joshjack90 (Aug 1, 2011)

I got a 125 gallon on craigslist for 50 bucks. I would say check craigslist for something used so you done waste your money..


----------



## spidersandmonsters (Aug 1, 2011)

xReptileKidx said:


> Could I keep it in a 65 gallon Reptarium!



No. Tegus and mesh definitely do not mix haha


----------

